# And the award for creepiest plan naming goes to...



## Dylan (Jul 14, 2013)

GridHostingSolutions

"Perfect for almost nearly anything. Put this child to work!"

In case it changes:

http://i.imgur.com/LHIg7HU


----------



## MikeIn (Jul 14, 2013)

Dylan said:


> In case it changes: http://i.imgur.com/LHIg7HU


It certainly goes to you you and you.......................


----------



## drmike (Jul 14, 2013)

WTF are they thinking? "Put this toddler to work"... Doh!


----------



## jarland (Jul 14, 2013)

Bahahaha. I don't care who you are, that's funny right there.


----------



## Gallaeaho (Jul 14, 2013)

Where's the "senior citizen" plan?


----------



## MannDude (Jul 14, 2013)

"Perfect for almost nearly anyting. Put this child to work." and then "Perfect for almost nearly anyting. Put this teen to work."

Let's just hope the owner doesn't also drive an ice-cream truck.


----------



## mikho (Jul 14, 2013)

Gallaeaho said:


> Where's the "senior citizen" plan?


retired


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 14, 2013)

LOL.  I am glad you guys have actually found this naming plan to be hilarious.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 14, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Let's just hope the owner doesn't also drive an ice-cream truck


Ice cream truck, WHERE!?!?!


----------



## Jade (Jul 15, 2013)

Haha glad you guys get a laugh  opcorn:


----------



## Ash (Jul 15, 2013)

LMFAO

I'm lost for words, seriously.


----------



## coreyman (Jul 15, 2013)

Lol....pedo definitely.


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 15, 2013)

coreyman said:


> Lol....pedo definitely.


Haha!


----------

